

Helicopter Blows Trapped Deer Off Icy Lake - NonEUCitizen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/german-police-helicopter-rescues-trapped-deer-from-frozen-lake-a-872184.html

======
opminion
There's a joke to be made there about the helicopter crew being non German,
given how many rules they broke to get the problem solved.

